# Two of my boys.....



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Fletcher "working!"


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

great pics. especialy the last one.
Is the puppy yours too?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Yes, that puppy grew into the dog on the right in the first picture! 

I uploaded four piccies, the "working" one was of Fletcher in his PAT vest with a resident of the home we visit weekly. Dunno where that one's gone?

.... and now it's back! How's that for magic!


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Lovely pics and stunning dogs!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics stunning looking dogs


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Gorgeous dogs and lovely pictures!


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

"Yes, that puppy grew into the dog on the right in the first picture!"

And how old was he at the last picture?


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Reiterin said:


> "Yes, that puppy grew into the dog on the right in the first picture!"
> 
> And how old was he at the last picture?


9 weeks - straight from the Rottweiler Rescue org. He was born in the kennels from parents who had been taken in as neglected dogs, they thought mum looked "podgey" then after further examination, discovered she was pregnant.

His mother and father, were full brother and sister ....:crying: and we have had major health problems, but we think he's fine now.:001_tt1: hence the harness for walking and no collar.


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

8tansox said:


> 9 weeks - straight from the Rottweiler Rescue org. He was born in the kennels from parents who had been taken in as neglected dogs, they thought mum looked "podgey" then after further examination, discovered she was pregnant.
> 
> His mother and father, were full brother and sister ....:crying: and we have had major health problems, but we think he's fine now.:001_tt1: hence the harness for walking and no collar.


I hope and think he his fine now. But I wounder how somethink like this could be!!


----------



## tylerjones553 (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome pic's One of the best pic's of Rottweiler I have ever seen


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunning boys!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

they are stunning! shame they are so big now.. i dont think they will fit in my dognapping backpack :smilewinkgrin:


----------

